# Oh no I think my platy is Pregnant!



## Mariah

This makes me kind of happy and also a tiny bit mad. 
I noticed before that my platy Dora (which I am now assuming is a female) was a little fatter than my Mickey Mouse platy, Mickey (which I am now assuming is a male). I told the guy at petsmart (which I'm assuming is not very "smart") that I wanted two dwarf platties of the same sex so that I would not get any babies, and he said that he could do that. 
Well, today, I noticed that Dora is getting VERY FAT. I don't see a really dark spot like I see on my guppies when they are about to have babies, but Dora has a dark orange spot (she is orange). I read about someone's platy a minute ago and he said the platy was "pooping white stuff". I saw just now that Dora is doing the same thing. Mickey is swimming around with her, holding his dorsal fin down. I don't know if that's a sign of anything but...
I'm already pretty much fully stocked. I'm trying to get rid of my guppies, but I still don't want endless generations of platties like I had with the guppies. 
When I looked at my tank a second ago (I've been doing it in between typing), I saw them doing these backward swimming things like the guppies do when they are trying to mate.
:help: 

Mariah


----------



## Neon_Tetra

Yes, she is probable pregnant is she resting at the bottom and not very active? From what it sounds she is pregnant


----------



## piotrkol1

it could be that your platy might have been pregnant once you bought it as they can hold the sperm cells inside them for a long time before you can actually tell its pregnant


----------



## Mariah

well she isn't really all that active, but she's been staying at the top a lot, not the bottom. but that's where not a lot of the fish go, and it's kinda hidden a little because i've got an artificial plant and a little cave type thing in that corner.

and yeah i thought maybe that she was pregnant when i bought her too.

thankz
Riah:fish:


----------



## doggydad38

If she was in a mixed sex tank, she is pregnant. The only way not to have babies would be to get two males.
Tony


----------



## Matt_1313

They can store sperm for 5 or 6 batches of young, so even if she is pregnant it doesnt mean that the other one is a male, the "male" just might not be holding babies right now.
there is a very easy way to sex them also:
look at the anal fin (the one below the body in the back) and a males is longer and pointed, (im sure you can guess what that is) while the females have a rounded fin. good luck.
matt


----------



## Mariah

well i don't even know what to think anymore. when i look at the anal fin both of them look like males, but they both look fat and like they have a dark spot like a gravid spot. i guess i need someone to come here and tell me lol.

thankz anyway
Mariah


----------



## SueM

Mariah, sometimes the best time to look at the anal fin is while you are feeding them, they are a little more relaxed and will unclamp their finds better.
Here's a few picks that may help you see the difference....

Female....
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/female.jpg
Male.......
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/male.jpg
male showing aim.......
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/mosquitofish.jpg
Comparison of the two.........
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/compare.jpg


----------



## bessiegirl

Do platies get fat easily? lol weird questionn but all 4 platies of mine are pretty fat soo are they able to get fat pretty easily?

thanks


----------



## Kribensis12

Platy's, mollies, guppies, swordtail's, and various other livebearer's can hold sperm for up to 6 month's. They have the most babies in the 1-4 month's. After that, they keep having fewer, as they are running out of sperm. Do you have any picture's? It is possible that you have a balloon platy, as our petsmart has a few of them, even though they arent listed like that! If you let her/him birth int he tnak, most babies will be eaten, the other's will of course, survive.


----------



## vettech909

the male was displaying his gondaminium and yes she is pregnant and i hate petsmart!!!they had goldfish in mollie tanks}(
:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Buggy

Did anyone notice that this thread is almost 2 years old?


----------



## badenmate

*what are they*

what are bbs because i have got some platy and guppy fry of my own and i wos wondering weather i should be feeding them it? also should the female after giving birth goa little crazy and start swimmg to the bottom of the tank?:withstup:


----------



## TheOldSalt

It's..it's...

The Night of the Living Thread!

EEEEEEEK!

badenmate, yes to both questions.


----------



## StripesAndFins

I believe bbs are baby brine shrimp


----------

